
Palantir worked with Cambridge Analytica on Facebook data, whistleblower alleges - hendzen
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/03/27/palantir-worked-with-cambridge-analytica-on-the-facebook-data-whistleblower.html?__source=twitter%7Cmain
======
wmccullough
I am Jill’s complete lack of surprise.

Disclaimer: since some folks can’t separate explaining something vs agreeing
with something, this is just me explaining based on observations and having
read Thiels’ book Zero to One. I’m still forming an opinion on the matter.

Did anyone not see this coming in one form or another? Thiel openly supported
Trump on the grounds that globalization is bad and that a nationalistic
president would slow globalization. He believes globalization is bad because
it makes us more like China, a country that produces nothing original and
instead clones everything innovative from the world. If I do have an opinion
on anything, it that Thiel only supported Trump not because he believed in
him, but because he knew it would put the brakes on everything he despised.

[https://www.cnbc.com/2017/03/08/thiel-globalization-is-
over....](https://www.cnbc.com/2017/03/08/thiel-globalization-is-over.html)

